# How effective is Equalactin?



## Guest (Oct 20, 2001)

My gastroenterologist told me about Equalactin, however when diarrhea strikes I am uncertain as to the proper dosage and the directions on packaging are unclear. I take two at bedtime every night. Do any of you have any suggestions? When symptoms appear I take one or two with two extra-strengh tylenol to avoid taking the lomotil which has so many side-effects. Please tell me about your experiences and what works for you.------------------TheodoraEACE


----------



## linr (May 18, 2000)

I was going to try it (I am C/D) but the package said something like, not to take more than 3 or 4 days in a row. Something like that,it was a long time ago. I just know that I need something I can take long term. *L*


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

This is what is on the Equalactin Package:Irritable Bowel, with symptoms of abdominal discomfort and alternating bouts of diarrhea and constipation, afflicts millions. It is caused by water imbalance in the bowel, which can be triggered by stress. Too much free water in the intestinal tract causes loose stools and diarrhea. Too little water in the bowel results in hard, dry stools, and constipation. Just 10% difference in the water content can tilt the balance between diarrhea and constipation. Equalactin provides relief by equalizing the water balance to restore normal bowel movements. In the diarrhea stage of irritable Bowel, Equalactin absorbs water and gives the stool bulk and substance, leading to normal bowel movements. In the constipation stage, Equalactin stage you take Equalactin, you can expect normal bowel movements in 12 to 72 hours. When you feel the onset of irritable bowel symptoms, take Equalactin to provide relief and to prevent the episode from becoming severe. Indications: Relieves:Irritable Bowel symptoms.Abdominal discomfort.Irregularity.Alternating bouts of diarrhea and constipation. Directions: Chew tablets thoroughly; do not swallow whole. Take tablets with meals and at bedtime.Adults: Chew, then swallow two tablets 4 times a day. Do not exceed 8 tablets in 24 hours.Children(6 to 12 years): Chew, then swallow one tablet 1 to 4 times a day. Do not exceed 4 tablets in 24 hours. Children (3 to under 6 years): Chew, then swallow 1 tablet 1 to 2 times a day. Do not exceed 2 tablets in 24 hours. Note: Tablets should be crushed first if child has difficulty chewing.For children under 3 years of age: Consult a physician.When using this product for relief of constipation, drink a full glass (8 fl. oz.) of water or other liquid with each dose. Ingredients: Active Ingredients: each chewable tablet: Calcium Polycarbophil (625 mg)Inactive Ingredients: Citric Acid, Flavor, Magnesium Stearate, Microcrystalline Cellulose, Dextrose, Crospovidone Drug Interaction Precautions: Contains Calcium. Do not use if you are taking a prescription antibiotic drug containing any form of tetracycline, or quinolone (ciprofloxacin, ofloxacin, norfloxacin, levofloxacin, trovafloxacin, grepafloxacin). Warnings: Do not use laxative products when abdominal pain, nausea, or vomiting are present unless directed by a doctor. Consult a physician if sudden change in bowel habits occurs or if the product has no effect within a week. Rectal bleeding or no bowel movement after use of a laxative may indicate a serious condition. Discontinue use and consult a physician. physician. Warnings (for Diarrhea): Chew tablets. Do not use for more than two days, or in the presence of fever, or in children under 3 years of age unless directed by a physician.Attention: Use only if tablet blister seals are unbroken. Keep this and all drugs out of the reach of children. As with any drug, if you are pregnant or nursing a baby, consult a physician before using this drug for any condition.Keep this and all drugs out of the reach of children.Store at room temperature. Avoid excessive humidity Now this is the same thing as Fiber Con.It would be cheaper probably to take the Fibercon. If you want to try the calcium if you have diarrhea it works pretty much the same way by soaking up fluid and helping to give a more solid BM. You must take it every day and you need to work out an amount that works for you. I must take 3 tablets a day one at each meal. To start only do 1/2 tablet at each meal for about 3 days unless you start to get constipated then stop totally until you have a BM then start back with a smaller dose maybe in the morning and evening with food. If it is not enough then up the dose of calcium. It can be any combination of 1/2 tablets and whole tablets.Let me know if you have questions.Linda


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I have been taking 2 Fibercon tabs daily for many years (I believe that Fibercon has the same ingredients as equalactin). I first took it for a prolonged flare up of IBS D which was very hard to control but in time, in my opinion, it helped ME to have more formed BM's. I took it according to my gastros directions, 2 tabs daily, and havent changed the dose. With IBS meds, in my opinion, they all act differently on different people. I am for the most part C/D, and find that fibercon helps me stay regular to some extent though during severe D attacks(like after antibiotics)I find that I need to take caltrate to really control the D, but I have never not taken the fibercon. The downside in my opinion is that it gives you more gas and when you have a bm it is larger, but I think that how it works. Its all trial and error. Hope this helps







------------------Nancy


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2001)

Hey People.I have suffered from IBS-D for 2 yrs now. I have used both equalactin and fibercon. Fibercon did not do anything for me. Equalactin helped in solidifying stools. But of course, I had to take it very often. I would take it during each meal and before bedtime. This means having to go buy some more frequently, which becomes very costly. My doctor also told me that taking products such as imodium for a long time would not work simply because our bodies would build a tolerance for it. Also, imodium, in my case, helps some, but it makes my stomach feel very tight and uncomfortable. Anyone have suggestions of other products?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Did you check out using calcium carbonate. It helps by soaking up excess water and this is what the other products do also.Linda


----------



## ibshelp1 (Sep 14, 2012)

can i take Equalactin everyday?it is safe to take everyday?Anybody has any idea?


----------

